# Guinness Premiership rugby sides to tour expat communities



## kennyager (Jul 24, 2009)

There is a possibility that Guinness Premiership rugby sides will tour expat communities in Middle East, Singapore and Hong Kong next summer. Would expat rugby fans be interested in playing against/watching Guinness Premiership sides like Wasps, Harlequins and Saracens in your local region?

If there is enough interest it could happen! Would this be appealing to expats abroad?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

kennyager said:


> There is a possibility that Guinness Premiership rugby sides will tour expat communities in Middle East, Singapore and Hong Kong next summer. Would expat rugby fans be interested in playing against/watching Guinness Premiership sides like Wasps, Harlequins and Saracens in your local region?
> 
> If there is enough interest it could happen! Would this be appealing to expats abroad?


I certainly would interest me (watching - I'm way past playing ) - I'd love to see the 'Quins and Wasps play here, so count me in.

There are several forums for Thai Expats, so to drm up the numbers post on them too.


----------

